

Javascript motion tracking - middleman90
http://www.soundstep.com/blog/2012/03/19/javascript-motion-tracking/

======
tomp
If I understand this correctly, this is not motion tracking _in Javascript_ ,
rather the JavaScript just renders the picture on the video using
precalculated data about the position of the corners...

~~~
pedalpete
would "motion drawing" be a better title? How would you condense your
description into something the average person could understand? That may help
the creator.

~~~
tomp
Maybe "Overlaying picture over video in pure JS + <canvas>"?

Unfortunately, I believe that this article was mainly popular because of it's
catchy, yet wrong title (which would certainly be revolutionary if it were
correct).

That doesn't mean, of course, that what the article describes is trivial/easy.
I've studied math, but I'd still have to think for quite some time to figure
out what kind of matrix transformation to perform... and, making it 100+ fps
_in Javascript_ is impressive in itself!

------
nl
Back in 2009 I did some work on augmented reality in the browser[1]. Back then
there was no WebRTC, so I had to shim Flash to Canvas to get webcam images,
and I implemented image tracking using a simple color tracking algorithm.

If this really is doing image tracking in JS (as tomp noted the explanation
isn't clear) then I'm very impressed.

The previous state of the art was some great face-detection code I'd seen, but
it is much slower than this.

[1] [http://nicklothian.com/blog/2009/11/18/augmented-reality-
vir...](http://nicklothian.com/blog/2009/11/18/augmented-reality-virtual-
keyboard-using-html-5-video/)

[2] <http://liuliu.me/eyes/javascript-face-detection-explained/>,
<http://apprtc.appspot.com/html/face.html>

